# Zusammen Trails und Technik Rureifel



## CharlotteSim (4. Januar 2016)

Gibts AnfängerLadies oder eine Ladiesfahrgruppe
Im Raum der Rureifel? So Hürtgenwald Nideggen Obermaubach? 



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaryB (11. Januar 2016)

Hey Charlotte, ja die gibt es!  Fahre seit ca. anderthalb Jahren und bin durch meinen Freund an den MTB-Sport gekommen. Habe schon einige Kurse gemacht und Bikeparks besucht, weshalb ich mich nicht mehr unbedingt als Anfängerin bezeichnen würde. Ich finde den Gedanken einer Ladiesfahrgruppe jedoch toll! Und hey wir können doch alle gegenseitig von einander lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlotteSim (11. Januar 2016)

Hi. Schön, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Ich fände es cool, wenn wir uns mal zum biken treffen könnten?! Am Obermaubach-Stausee gibt es schöne Trails. Oder wo fährst du immer so lang?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perlenkette (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo Mädels, falls Aachen (zumindest für gelegentliche Ausflüge) nicht zu weit ist, kommt doch mal mit uns:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikerinnen-im-raum-aachen-gesucht.741001/

Wenn wir im Frühjahr starten, sind wir nach heutigem Stand fünf Ladys.


----------



## MaryB (11. Januar 2016)

CharlotteSim schrieb:


> Hi. Schön, dass du dich gemeldet hast. Ich fände es cool, wenn wir uns mal zum biken treffen könnten?! Am Obermaubach-Stausee gibt es schöne Trails. Oder wo fährst du immer so lang?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



Können uns gerne mal zum bikes treffen. Allerdings leider erst ab März Warte noch auf mein neues Enduro Lieferung erfolgt ab 09.03. Fahre im Wechsel in Stockheim (Burgauer Wald), Nideggen, Obermaubach bis hin zum Rursee.


----------



## MaryB (11. Januar 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, falls Aachen (zumindest für gelegentliche Ausflüge) nicht zu weit ist, kommt doch mal mit uns:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bikerinnen-im-raum-aachen-gesucht.741001/
> 
> Wenn wir im Frühjahr starten, sind wir nach heutigem Stand fünf Ladys.



Liebe Perlenkette, vielen Dank für dein Angebot. Aachen ist auf keinen Fall zu weit. Wir kommen bestimmt mal darauf zurück.


----------



## Eifelbiker01 (2. Februar 2016)

Hallo Charlotte und MaryB,
Stockheim (Burgauer Wald), Nideggen, Obermaubach ist auch meine Heimat für das Biken. Bin im Moment ein bisschen in "Winterschlaf" verfallen, aber sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, bin ich gerne mit dabei!


----------



## MaryB (2. Februar 2016)

Eifelbiker01 schrieb:


> Hallo Charlotte und MaryB,
> Stockheim (Burgauer Wald), Nideggen, Obermaubach ist auch meine Heimat für das Biken. Bin im Moment ein bisschen in "Winterschlaf" verfallen, aber sobald das Wetter wieder besser wird, bin ich gerne mit dabei!



Wie toll! Unsere Mädels-Gruppe wächst.


----------



## CharlotteSim (4. Februar 2016)

Nach Karneval wird das Wetter bestimmt bald wieder besser, dann können wir losfahren 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eifelbiker01 (26. März 2016)

Mädels,
so langsam könnten wir doch einmal starten, oder? Wie wäre es nach den Osterferien?
Ich würde den Parkplatz am Tierheim als Treffpunkt vorschlagen.


----------



## MaryB (26. März 2016)

Ja, das stimmt! Habe die letzten Tage auch immer wieder daran gedacht ☺️ Vor allem seitdem mein Bike am 14.03. geliefert wurde. Tierheim passt auch gut. Wie wäre es denn mit dem 03.04?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlotteSim (26. März 2016)

MaryB schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt! Habe die letzten Tage auch immer wieder daran gedacht ☺️ Vor allem seitdem mein Bike am 14.03. geliefert wurde. Tierheim passt auch gut. Wie wäre es denn mit dem 03.04?


Am Tierheim würde mir auch gut passen. Ich kann am 03.04. aber leider nicht, jedoch hätte ich am 02.04. Zeit. Was meint ihr?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaryB (26. März 2016)

02.04. könnte ich zur Not auch einrichten. Müsste es nur schnellstmöglich wissen. Ansonsten könnte ich am 10.04., 16.04. oder am 24.04.


----------



## Eifelbiker01 (27. März 2016)

Ich kann auch nur am 02.04., der 03.04. ist schon verplant. Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## CharlotteSim (27. März 2016)

Eifelbiker01 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur am 02.04., der 03.04. ist schon verplant. Welche Uhrzeit?


So um 13:30 Uhr?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MaryB (27. März 2016)

CharlotteSim schrieb:


> So um 13:30 Uhr?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk



So, hab mir den 02.04. für euch freigeschaufelt! 13.30 h passt. Dann sehen wir uns Samstag am Tierheim! Ich freue mich ☺️


----------



## CharlotteSim (27. März 2016)

Super, dass es so schnell geklappt hat. Dann sehen wir uns Samstag  ich freu mich 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbiker01 (27. März 2016)

Prima, passt auch bei mir! Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## MaryB (2. April 2016)

Mädels bin unterwegs. Mir ist gerade die Kette abgeflogen


----------



## CharlotteSim (2. April 2016)

Wie lange brauchst du denn noch? Wir sind schon da. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CharlotteSim (2. April 2016)

Wir warten noch bis 14 Uhr. Dann fahren wir schon los. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eifelbiker01 (2. April 2016)

...war heute echt nett mit euch! DANKESCHÖN!


----------



## CharlotteSim (2. April 2016)

Ja, da stimme ich dir zu. Hat Spaß gemacht    
und ich habe direkt was von euch lernen können


----------



## MaryB (11. April 2016)

Ich fand es auch super! Trotz der Anlaufschwierigkeiten mit meinem neuen Bike :-D
Hab das Teil inzwischen neu bekommen. Materialfehler! 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Treffen!


----------

